# Audio Sample Mic The TBone MB85 Beta (Seagull guitar)



## sakuarius102 (Nov 23, 2016)

Hello everyone, I share with you these audios samples of this microphone, The TBone MB85 Beta. It's a copy of Shure 58 Beta. Whta do you think about it?. My opinion is a great mic for the price.

I recorded acoustic guitar (Seagull Mini Jumbo Maritime SWS), shaker, claves, and voice. I hope you like it B#(*

Thank so much!


----------



## Dorian2 (Jun 9, 2015)

Thanks for that. I'm still looking for a Mic with good vocal and instrument options. Great demo. Wish more people would do it this way.


----------



## sakuarius102 (Nov 23, 2016)

Dorian2 said:


> Thanks for that. I'm still looking for a Mic with good vocal and instrument options. Great demo. Wish more people would do it this way.


Thanks so much Dorian 

I forgot to say the sound is the original of the mic, no reverb, equ, compressor etc etc


----------

